# Stc 1000 Replacement Temp Probe



## kevin_smevin (11/10/11)

Hi All.

I've got a stc 1000 thermostat and i think the temp probe is shagged. Anyone know where i can get a replacement?

Cheers


----------



## Yob (11/10/11)

yum yum yum said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I've got a stc 1000 thermostat and i think the temp probe is shagged. Anyone know where i can get a replacement?
> 
> Cheers




ask for a replacement, thay will send a whole new unit.... least thats what I did...


----------



## adryargument (11/10/11)

iamozziyob said:


> ask for a replacement, thay will send a whole new unit.... least thats what I did...



+1 works everytime.


----------



## Silo Ted (11/10/11)

Anyone know where I can get a stainless steel probe, to fit to my electric urn? 
Somewhere apart from craftbrwer?


----------



## DU99 (11/10/11)

as in temp sensor..could try ebay


----------



## stux (11/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Anyone know where I can get a stainless steel probe, to fit to my electric urn?
> Somewhere apart from craftbrwer?



http://mashmaster.com.au/p/366867/ntc-sens...e-brewmate.html


----------

